# How to make a $.25 cable look like a $25 one



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

I'll let the pics do the talking.

Before and After:










Some steps.























































J.


----------



## czechm8 (Oct 15, 2008)

What's the point of all this?


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

czechm8 said:


> What's the point of all this?


LOL.
All the wires that carry music in my car are white and I'm bridging all my amps, so I needed some white Y' cables.
No real point behind.
Just trying to keep the same theme.

J.


----------



## bjayjr5679 (Nov 8, 2007)

Nice now if you could do that to a ugly chick we would be in business! :0

All kidding aside nice job. I love white but it always get dirty in my install.


----------



## SoundChaser (Apr 3, 2009)

> bjayjr5679 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice now if you could do that to a ugly chick we would be in business! :0
> ...


You can... It's called alcohol :laugh:


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Which one is the $25 one?


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

not bad at all 

Aesthetics = good.


----------



## czechm8 (Oct 15, 2008)

In that case.............they do look good!

I was afraid we'd start to see these listed in Classifieds for $25!



doitor said:


> LOL.
> All the wires that carry music in my car are white and I'm bridging all my amps, so I needed some white Y' cables.
> No real point behind.
> Just trying to keep the same theme.
> ...


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

Too bad we can't edit topic lines, you could change it to "How to make a cheap cable take up twice as much room and perform just the same".


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

I would bet that you could show someone those cables separately, hook them up, and someone would be able to 'hear' a difference. 

I might be one of those people


----------



## KLoNe (Aug 22, 2009)

In the fifth and sixth pics; what have you put on the techflex to stop it from fraying? sticky-tape?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

heat shrink man.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

KLoNe said:


> In the fifth and sixth pics; what have you put on the techflex to stop it from fraying? sticky-tape?


Clear heatshrink.

J.


----------



## lucipha (Aug 5, 2009)

How did you get the speaker boot over the rca heads?


----------



## KLoNe (Aug 22, 2009)

clear & then chosen colour; got it.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

he cut the speaker pants with a razor and used the heatshrink to keep it on there.

simple process, i did the same with my aux input wire, just techflexed it and it looks 100x better lol.


----------



## KLoNe (Aug 22, 2009)

Yeah, just when the techflex is cut with a blade, it splays like crazy.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

KLoNe said:


> Yeah, just when the techflex is cut with a blade, it splays like crazy.


YOu cut it with a hot knife I use a thin-ass old-skool bottle opener heated with a torch in a vice, you can also cut it with VERY sharp scissors and then go over it really fast with a flame.


----------



## BLACKonBLACK98 (Apr 5, 2008)

or just buy clean cut. cuts with scissors and doesn't fray.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

bjayjr5679 said:


> Nice now if you could do that to a ugly chick we would be in business! :0





SoundChaser said:


> You can... It's called alcohol :laugh:


That 'n have 'r thow on some white fence net stockings, too!


----------



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

Now you can sell as a high end Monster cable and charge $25 for that $2 cable. Nice tutorial BTW.


----------

